# 1.8L 8V Intake manifold removal help please!



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

I need to remove my intake manifold to get to the exhaust manifold. Anyone know where I should start?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ThaDon55 said:


> I need to remove my intake manifold to get to the exhaust manifold. Anyone know where I should start?


i never had to.. its easier to get at with the intake in place.. easier to take intake off after exhaust manifold has been removed..


----------



## ThaDon55 (Nov 20, 2010)

I need to remove both but thanks for chiming in..


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Intake manifold removal procedure.
Take the intake boot and tube off.
Take the throttle body off
Take the Cold start injector off
Take the vacuum hoses off
6mm allen head socket with extension, reach in from the passenger side standing by the front tire. (a torx bit works well if the allen socket is messed up) PB blaster also.
Loosen the 4 closest to that side
Then go to the driver side and loosed those 2.
There is often a small brace between the intake manifold and the exhaust manifold, 13mm socket take that bolt off the bottom rear side of the intake manifold.
With the manifold little loose now - remove the AUX air hose.
Then finish removing the manifold bolts.
tilt and remove manifold

Installation in reverse order - only screw in the manifold bolts by hand as to not cross thread, you may need to wiggle the manifold as you screw-in, screw-out the manifold bolts. Don't over tighten when installing the new bolts - 14 ft/lbs is enough.

Cheers
ny_fam


----------



## AnAgentOrange (Jul 14, 2011)

In addition, I've found that a short wobbly extension will make life a lot easier. Just be patient.


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Old thread but I just did this ...

I have the callaway exhaust manifold which mixes things up.

Don't grind the heads off the bolts off!
There's some interference from the exhaust manifold which 
will prevent you from sliding the intake manifold back to take it off.

Better to work 'em off.
The long bolts are accessible enough that if you HAVE TO you can 
cut a slot in the head using a dremel cutoff wheel and use a straight edge.

The short one that's near the center can be the big problem.

If you do have to grind the heads off (which you shouldn't),
the manifold will slide back a little more than 5 mm. 
Enough to get a hacksaw in there and cut up against the intake 
(with something blocking the ports). Even though the nub 
of the bolt will be short it should finger turn out since the threads
in the head seem not to rust. Pretty much its the tension of 
the head of the bolt you're fighting here not stuck threads.

Also with the callaway exhaust manifold you have a lip that 
prevents a socket from going into the head of the allen square.
At least the center ones.


----------

